# New member for IVF gang *



## crowsfeet (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi There,

New to the site....my first plunge into message boards.  Having received another BFN on IVF cycle 2 looking for a stamina boost and to know that it is still possible.....


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello crowsfeet, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

So sorry to hear of your recent disapointment. 

I have left you a few links to parts of the site which I think will be most helpful to you:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE

*Negative cycle ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

*Scotland Location Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Good luck with your review. I hope you gets something positive from it and I look forward to seeing your posts around the boards.

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Crowsfeet!

Just wanted to say welcome to FF.

So sorry to read you've had to go through so much xxx  I hope you find all the encouragement and positivity you need from this site...I do every day...I know you will too.

Good luck on the rest of your journey.

Liss xxx


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi crowsfeet ,

wanted to say hi and welcome !! 

This is the place to be ! I'm just about to start my first IVF cycle and these guys have helped loads ! fingers crossed for us all hey!!


Lindsey


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Crowsfeet

Just wanted to say welcome - even though im new here too the support you get is really good.

 to you

Helen


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello there

well we have just had a m/c on our 2nd attempt so maybe we will be third time lucky, hope to see you around the other boards or pm me if you want to talk.

when will you be starting your next tx?

keepinghope xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to FF and wishing you loads of luck on your journey TTC
L x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Crowsfeet* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya
Just wanted to say welcome to FF!! So sorry about your BFN!!!!  
Good luck with any further tx.
Love Natalie xxx


----------



## Just me hopeful (Oct 18, 2007)

Sending lots of  your way
I hope it happens for you - I have my test on the 21st although my fertility doc had told me I could check on the 20th my gynaecologist gave me a date of 21st. 20th is my birthday so don't know if I should use the pee stick


----------



## crowsfeet (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your support  and for the useful links.
My next FET is going to be towards the end of Nov and if another BFN then will be onto 3rd cycle- will keep you posted.
Love and luck to all.
Crowsfeet


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Crowsfeet,

just to add good luck wishes  to the others. I had an ectopic from a non-medicated FET which was my only BFP so I think FETs are well worth having! 

Wishing you sucess on your next attempt 

Springs


----------

